# Grand Mayan Rviera Maya - Pool situation? Resort map?



## ocdb8r (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone provide an update on the pool situation for the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya?  I was down there once some time ago...I remeber the big pool but I am wondering if there is another pool.  There has also been talk of a lazy river?  

Also, I think the first time we went down we were just at the Mayan Palace...I don't have a good idea of where the Grand Mayan units are located in relation...and are all the resort amenities shared or are there some things I'll get to access by staying at the Grand Mayan vs. the Mayan Palace?

I'd love to see a resort map if anyone has one.

Thanks in advance.

C.


----------



## siesta (Jan 19, 2011)

*not sure how recent it is*


----------



## mikenk (Jan 19, 2011)

we are actually there now - heading for golf in a few minutes.

On pools, there is the large one for everyone. There is also two Grand Mayan only pools - much smaller, quieter, but not all the planned activities. The foliage around these are really spectacular - much different from a couple of years back.

There is a lazy river that has been almost forever in the almost finished stage. I believe that the focus on building Grand Luxxe units have put that on indefinite hold.

Because of the height restrictions, there are a bunch of grand Mayan units - some are close (i,2,3,  believe); some are quite a hike. I couldn't open Siesta's picture but I assume it will show the layout.

Mike


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks both for the replys.  The map ios helpful and gives me an idea of the orientation.  I can't make out the numbers on the buildings that look closer to the beach, but I'll find a way to find out and try to put in a request.

With all the different phases at the resort now,  how busy does the main pool get these days?  I can't believe they haven't added more (or opened the lazy river) as they add all these people.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 19, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> Thanks both for the replys.  The map ios helpful and gives me an idea of the orientation.  I can't make out the numbers on the buildings that look closer to the beach, but I'll find a way to find out and try to put in a request.
> 
> With all the different phases at the resort now,  how busy does the main pool get these days?  I can't believe they haven't added more (or opened the lazy river) as they add all these people.



The resort is pretty busy now but the main pool is huge - plenty of area to roam and plenty of lounges and umbrellas. The Grand Mayan pools seemed  more crowded - but still plenty of room.

On the Map, the GM units start with #1 above the lake on the right; then go counterclockwise to 7. 8 through 13 are the ones out by the golf course. One of the GM pools is right outside unit 1. That is the unit to get if you can.

Were heading there in a few minutes.

Mike


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 19, 2011)

They did add the Grand Mayan pool since your last visit. The Grand Mayan also added their own lobby and reservations desk. We far prefer the Mayan Palace pools but to each his own. As Mike said, the GM building 1 is the closest to everything.  Buildings 2 and 6 or 7 are OK. You can request what you want when you check-in. We have always been able to get the unit location we wanted and we are exchangers, NO owners. We have spent 8 weeks at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya


----------



## macmom1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Grand Mayan Water Park*

Hi, last time I was there the Water Park for Grand Mayan members was under construction.  Does anyone know where they are with regard to construction of that water park, is it finished?


----------



## Jim McLaren (Mar 19, 2011)

macmom1 said:


> Hi, last time I was there the Water Park for Grand Mayan members was under construction.  Does anyone know where they are with regard to construction of that water park, is it finished?


We just came back from a week at the GM.  No water park.


----------



## pittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is an old map 

You can also check a newer photo here  that I copied from Google to Google Maps.

These at least show you how large the resort is.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 19, 2011)

for those interested, the Grand Luxxe complex is located in the jungle area to the right of the resort in Pittle's maps. One unit is done and integrated into the jungle and others under construction. A new pool area and the grounds are also under construction in the jungle.

I believe the Grand Bliss is going to be built on the left side of the map. The highly rumored water park is in the complex behind the Luxxe jungle area. I think all of that is unfinished and not being worked on - a victim i believe of the Luxxe success.

Mike


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 19, 2011)

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya has about the nicest swimming pool I have every seen.


----------



## Elli (Mar 20, 2011)

The only trouble is they are too shallow, at least for my liking.  I wish they had at least one deep adult pool.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 20, 2011)

Elli said:


> The only trouble is they are too shallow, at least for my liking.  I wish they had at least one deep adult pool.



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## musictom (Mar 20, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya has about the nicest swimming pool I have every seen.



Not to argue semantics, but just we're all on the same page, that is the *Mayan Palace* Pool. It's the pool that's open to everybody, and not the exclusive Grand Mayan pools.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 20, 2011)

musictom said:


> Not to argue semantics, but just we're all on the same page, that is the *Mayan Palace* Pool. It's the pool that's open to everybody, and not the exclusive Grand Mayan pools.



Though we always stay in the Grand Mayan, we far prefer the Mayan Palace pools. When we arrive, we reserve our palapa with the bed etc. for the whole 2 weeks that we are there.


----------



## Elli (Mar 21, 2011)

musictom said:


> Not to argue semantics, but just we're all on the same page, that is the *Mayan Palace* Pool. It's the pool that's open to everybody, and not the exclusive Grand Mayan pools.


When we were there a week ago, I also used the exclusive Grand Mayan pools - same thing - too shallow.


----------

